# Child finally snaps after being bullied (Video)



## CubeLTD (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdwwX3WuJGE (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_QGcKZ4uvY (backup link)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QODHl6HKumE ( Street Fighter Version)

Bully deserve it. The victim attacked back after he was hit a couple of times.. Sad thing was that, the victim,(big kid), was suspended.


( If the link doesn't work.. then you can always look up "zangief kid" or "casey heynes" if you want to watch it.. Youtube keeps deleting them)


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure if good or bad, but I lol'd my cubes off.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're going to bully someone, at least make sure you're bigger than him...


----------



## cuberr (Mar 16, 2011)

I really wanna know why that little scrawny kid actually thought it was a good idea to try to beat up a kid who was obviously bigger than him..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2011)

Saw this video a few days ago and it's awesome.

The kid who was bullied actually got suspended for 4 days.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

HULK SMASH.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this what caused the earthquake?


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Saw this video a few days ago and it's awesome.
> 
> The kid who was bullied actually got suspended for 4 days.


 
Yea, and the bully left unscathed from the whole incident,.. well except maybe a few bruises.. but seriously, what kind of justice is that..


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

At first I thought the little kid was the victim fighting back and then the dude just dropped him lol it wasn't even a drop he threw him down. That was insane. I sorta felt bad for the little kid. Then I watched it again and lol'ed


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> If you're going to bully someone, at least make sure you're bigger than him...


 Pick on someone your own size, but when you're the smallest, what're you going to do...(coming from a small scrawny kid)


----------



## Chickenman (Mar 16, 2011)

worse thing about this is that because the smaller kid didnt get in any trouble he wont stop bullying others. If that was me i wouldve kicked the smaller kid in the face why he was on the floor.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> At first I thought the little kid was the victim fighting back and then the dude just dropped him lol it wasn't even a drop he threw him down. That was insane. *I sorta felt bad for the little kid*. Then I watched it again and lol'ed



I hope you aren't serious.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 16, 2011)

I lol'd because that kid got pwned. I messed with a guy bigger than me once. He sent his friends that were my size after me....... needless to say I didn't use the school restrooms for awhile.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

Reminds me of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CHzqnOiF4M

The little kid deserved it, what kind of an idiot bullies someone else anyway? Hopefully he learned a bit of a lesson.


----------



## Chickenman (Mar 16, 2011)

if he hasnt learnt his lesson i cant wait until he messes with the wrong person I know of a few stories like this. At a party some of my friends went to they kept denying these 2 guys entry so when it was dark the guys drove there car at 50km/h straight into the party and the other one is a kid that had gone through school without getting in trouble for bullying and then he picked on some guys and they bashed him and ran him over with a car a couple of times.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 16, 2011)

Chickenman said:


> and ran him over with a car a couple of times.


 
truefax?


----------



## Chickenman (Mar 16, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> truefax?


 
yeah my teacher told me. the kid lived but learnt his lesson the hard way


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Pick on someone your own size, but when you're the smallest, what're you going to do...(coming from a small scrawny kid)


 
Don't pick on anyone?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it just me, or is it not clear who is the bully in this video?

I see two possibilities:
1) The smaller kid is the victim, the bigger kid is the bully. The smaller kid finally gets the guts to stand up to the bigger kid, but gets smashed for it.
2) The smaller kid is the bully, the bigger kid is the victim. The smaller kid starts trying to bully/anger the bigger kid, then the bigger kid smashes him.

--edit--
Just read the youtube comment, but still it seems unclear to me what the history of this situation is based only on the video. Either way bullying is not a good idea


----------



## blade740 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chickenman said:


> worse thing about this is that because the smaller kid didnt get in any trouble he wont stop bullying others.


 
Um... he got SLAMMED into the ground. That'll teach him not to be an idiot more than anything a teacher could do.


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2011)

All of this is bad. The bullying is bad, the response is bad. I feel bad for the big kid who probably just didn't know what to do, but that response is unacceptable. I'm not about to glorify this type of response. Self defense is one thing, but walking away absolutely needs to be the first option. I don't want this kid to go through life thinking this is the way he can solve his problems.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> All of this is bad. The bullying is bad, the response is bad. I feel bad for the big kid who probably just didn't know what to do, but that response is unacceptable. I'm not about to glorify this type of response. Self defense is one thing, but walking away absolutely needs to be the first option. I don't want this kid to go through life thinking this is the way he can solve his problems.


 
But you gotta admit that WAS pretty badass.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 1) The smaller kid finally gets the guts to stand up to the bigger kid, but gets smashed for it.


Gets the guts to get another against a wall, get a mate to film, and punch them in the face? And the gut?
It's obviously the smaller kid, he keeps looking at the camera person, as if he thinks what he's doing is funny.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 16, 2011)

iasimp1997 said:


> But you gotta admit that WAS pretty badass.


 
I agree! mwuahaha!


----------



## swanny (Mar 16, 2011)

lol at street fighter version!


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu7b65oQYIE (Original)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3VN_XHCGy0 (backup link)
> 
> 
> ...


 
backup video removed


----------



## Logan (Mar 16, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Is it just me, or is it not clear who is the bully in this video?
> 
> I see two possibilities:
> 1) The smaller kid is the victim, the bigger kid is the bully. The smaller kid finally gets the guts to stand up to the bigger kid, but gets smashed for it.
> ...


 
I'm guessing it's the latter. The larger kid looks a little chubby (for lack of a better word), and just seems like a kid that gets picked on. He doesn't immediately respond to getting punched, meaning he doesn't want to start anything (most people get bullied because they let people pick on them). Also, I would call the larger kid throwing the small one to the ground more of a "snap" than the small kid just throwing out a few punches.

Sources:
I was bullied for a number of years (and my life was a lot more stressful because of it), until I finally stood up to them. I got the crap kicked out of me, and it didn't stop it completely, and, frankly, made my life hell for a few weeks, but it did die down a little eventually.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 16, 2011)

While I do not condone what Casey did, I DO understand why he did it. On the facebook video (where I originally saw it), the description said that he had been picked on all of his high school life, and this was the final straw. Apparently the runty kid snapped his ankle, also.

I was bullied most of my primary school years, and when I finally stood up to them, the main bully respected me for it, and backed off for good. His mate called him a pussy, and went to hit me, so the main bully dropped him where he stood. He is now one of my best friends, and I am at high school now, so I think that no matter who your bully is/was, there is always a way to beat them (not literally). Violence is not the answer.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2011)

If I assume the bigger one was innocent and the smaller one was a bully. I would say that the bully got what he deserved, people like him shouldn't even exist.
I like how it finishes with him limping away "Awwhoahoa"...


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Is it just me, or is it not clear who is the bully in this video?
> 
> I see two possibilities:
> 1) The smaller kid is the victim, the bigger kid is the bully. The smaller kid finally gets the guts to stand up to the bigger kid, but gets smashed for it.
> ...


 
I'm not sure what the youtube comment was, but in the video the skinny kid says something like "what did you say to me" and the fat kid replied something like "I wasn't even talking to you". It was very clear to me that the skinny little kid was the instigator, that he was the bully, and that the fat kid lashed out from months, if not years, of being bullied and "walking away". I too do not condone violence, but self defense and provocation are legitimate defenses in court and the video evidence conclusively shows, in my opinion, that the fat kid could use those defenses. Teach that skinny kid a lesson. I hope he screams all night from the pain.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 16, 2011)

I think they were both VERY lucky the little kid did not land on that nasty step, that would have changed both their lives forever...

Hope the little one learned his lesson.
from his "pose" it was pretty obvious he was bullying the large one.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 16, 2011)

From what I can hear/see, it goes like this:

Runty: Heard you were talking sh*t?
Casey: What?
Runty: HEARD YOU WERE TALKING SH*T?!
Casey: Noone was talking sh*t...
Runty: *Punch*
*Idiots in backgroud cheer for little guy*
Runty: *Fail punch*
Casey: *Block*
Runty: *Tap dancing*
Runty: *Jab....Jab....Jab... DUCKS*
Casey: *Grabs runt around waist, lifts and drops him.*
Skinny Lanky dude: What c#@t? WHAT C#@T?!

All rest you can see/hear..

Runty: AOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I think they were both VERY lucky the little kid did not land on that nasty step, that would have changed both their lives forever...
> 
> Hope the little one learned his lesson.
> from his "pose" it was pretty obvious he was bullying the large one.



His ankle hit the step, that is why he is limping, I think.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> I'm not sure what the youtube comment was, but in the video the skinny kid says something like "what did you say to me" and the fat kid replied something like "I wasn't even talking to you". It was very clear to me that the skinny little kid was the instigator, that he was the bully, and that the fat kid lashed out from months, if not years, of being bullied and "walking away". I too do not condone violence, but self defense and provocation are legitimate defenses in court and the video evidence conclusively shows, in my opinion, that the fat kid could use those defenses. Teach that skinny kid a lesson. I hope he screams all night from the pain.


+1


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> All of this is bad. The bullying is bad, the response is bad. I feel bad for the big kid who probably just didn't know what to do, but that response is unacceptable. I'm not about to glorify this type of response. Self defense is one thing, but walking away absolutely needs to be the first option. I don't want this kid to go through life thinking this is the way he can solve his problems.


 
I read that the bullying has been an ongoing thing, so clearly that first option has been tried. I can't imagine a better way for the big kid to have handled it. *** he even let the small kid punch him three times.

edit: Actually, I also just read that the small kid was 12, and the big kid was 16. If that is true, then I take back what I said. I don't think a 16 year old kid should be seismic tossing a 12 year old in any situation. 

More importantly, why do 12 y/os and16 y/os attend the same school? ****ing Australia is crazayyy.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> More importantly, why do 12 y/os and16 y/os attend the same school? ****ing Australia is crazayyy.


 
Plenty of people here, including myself, start/started high school at 13.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> edit: Actually, I also just read that the small kid was 12, and the big kid was 16. If that is true, then I take back what I said. I don't think a 16 year old kid should be seismic tossing a 12 year old in any situation.


 
I don't think so. That kid actually looks older than 12, and the fat kid doesn't look 16. I'd put both at 13-15 (with 14 most likely).


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2011)

What I heard on the news yesterday was "12 year old" and "year 10".

That little kid had all right to be owned. He's 12, so he should be aware of his stupid actions.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2011)

The problem with "walking away" is that it makes the bullies think you are a coward, too scared to stand up to them. That just makes them want to bully you more, making the problem worse. You need intervention. The best intervention is getting teachers+parents+police involved, but considering the circumstances I think his actions were justified.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> I'm not sure what the youtube comment was, but in the video the skinny kid says something like "what did you say to me" and the fat kid replied something like "I wasn't even talking to you". It was very clear to me that the skinny little kid was the instigator, that he was the bully, and that the fat kid lashed out from months, if not years, of being bullied and "walking away". I too do not condone violence, but self defense and provocation are legitimate defenses in court and the video evidence conclusively shows, in my opinion, that the fat kid could use those defenses. Teach that skinny kid a lesson. I hope he screams all night from the pain.


 
Maybe the skinny kid was a victim himself? Peer pressure can do a lot to you when you're young. Doesn't excuse his actions though...


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 16, 2011)

PAWNCH! PAWNCH! FALCON TAUNT! FALCON PICKUP! SPECIAL MOVE ACTIVATED! FALCON THROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KO!


----------



## Maniac (Mar 16, 2011)

The kid probably went home and told his parents about his ankle. Who probably told the school. Which got the kid suspended.


----------



## Magix (Mar 16, 2011)

Kian said:


> All of this is bad. The bullying is bad, the response is bad. I feel bad for the big kid who probably just didn't know what to do, but that response is unacceptable. I'm not about to glorify this type of response. Self defense is one thing, but walking away absolutely needs to be the first option. I don't want this kid to go through life thinking this is the way he can solve his problems.


 
Haven't been to school for a while I see, haven't you?

Walking away will only make him do it again and again, and will prolly get his fanboys doing it again and again as well. The only way you're gonna get people off you is to be aggressive.

Unless you want to wait around a couple of years until they grow up and stop harrassing you. They seemed around what, 11-12 in there? Yeah, people usually grow out of this **** at around 15 - 16. That's a lot of hits to take by just walking away.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2011)

Maniac said:


> The kid probably went home and told his parents about his ankle. Who probably told the school. Which got the kid suspended.


 
On the news tonight there was an interview with his mum. If I recall correctly she said her son "got what he deserved." And she wants him to apologize. 

Good to see a parent that doesn't believe their child is a pure little angel who would never do anything wrong.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

Maniac said:


> The kid probably went home and told his parents about his ankle. Who probably told the school. Which got the kid suspended.


 The bully's Mum was on the news, saying her son got what he deserved.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's obvious that the walking away option was tried well enough. The larger guy stood there and the small guy hit him. He didn't fight back until the smaller guy had thrown multiple punches. As it was to start off with, the larger guy was backed up against a wall.

Personally, getting your parents, teachers, police,etc. involved will only make matters worse for you (especially in the short run). When any of those parties get involved, you end up being marked as a snitch, wimp, and get picked on more. Usually with teachers' involvement, much doesn't happen (at first, if ever at all). Usually when parents get involved, nothing happens at all (because they can't stop this from happening at school, and chances are the bully is just as defiant to his parents). When the police get involved, they don't do anything until there is some sort of visible damage, and (at least around here) they just talk to the parents first. So throughout this whole process, the kid gets picked on a lot more than if he just ignored it the whole time. In my opinion, none of those are good options.

In my opinion, the only way this could have been handled better was picking this kid up after the first hit, not waiting until 4 or 5 have been thrown.


----------



## flan (Mar 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> More importantly, why do 12 y/os and16 y/os attend the same school? ****ing Australia is crazayyy.


my school has 19 yo's - 12yo's


----------



## Magix (Mar 16, 2011)

Where do 12 year olds and 16 year olds NOT attent the same school? 

We have 1st grade all the way to 12th grade in the same school here in Estonia.


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 16, 2011)

and BAMM the bullier got slow in the head permanently.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 16, 2011)

the little kid looks like that kid in "The Voyage of the Dawn Treader".


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

I've watched this video more times than I can count now and shown it to a ton of people at school and swim practice. You can always tell what part of the video they're at based purely on reaction. 

*first punch* omg
*little kid dances around* lol
*big kid goes to grab him* atta boy! (one girl even said "yay fatty wins")
*epic throw* LMAO or OMG!! 

I've laughed every time I've seen it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 17, 2011)

That looked painful.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 17, 2011)

Unless under special circumstances, if you hit someone intending to hurt them, you deserve to get hit back.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 17, 2011)

If I where the larger kid I would have claimed that It was all in love, not once did I hit him. I gave him a a hug and then "Accidentally" dropped him.

Spread the love, not the hate.


----------



## Edward (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> If I where the larger kid I would have claimed that It was all in love, not once did I hit him. I gave him a a hug and then "Accidentally" dropped him.
> 
> Spread the love, not the hate.


 
You forgot about the camera


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hope that little prick limps around for the rest of his life, advocating against bullying.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> You forgot about the camera


 
Aggressive lover.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 17, 2011)

There's facebook fanpage with 80k fans in honor of Casey Heynes. Seems like he really inspired lots of people. Too bad youtube keep removing the videos for "violence and repulsive content".


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hope that little...


 
Lol.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 17, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> There's facebook fanpage with 80k fans in honor of Casey Heynes. Seems like he really inspired lots of people. Too bad youtube keep removing the videos for "violence and repulsive content".


 
Yeah YouTube really sucks these days... All these stupid rules, especially copyright.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 17, 2011)

It's unfortunate that it had to go that far, but I think that was the best solution. I remember I had a school assembly about bullying and since the adults were apparently experts, they said that you should stand up for yourself, but you shouldn't react. I don't think that made any sense. How could you stand up for yourself but not react?

EDIT: Bad wording. I wouldn't say dropping a guy is the best solution, but I understand why the victim did that.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 17, 2011)

aznmortalx said:


> It's unfortunate that it had to go that far, but I think that was the best solution. I remember I had a school assembly about bullying and since the adults were apparently experts, they said that you should stand up for yourself, but you shouldn't react. I don't think that made any sense. How could you stand up for yourself but not react?


 
Don't underestimate the power of mean, intimidating eye contact.

The kid even has a fan website starting a fund raise for his education: http://www.caseyheynes.com/


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 17, 2011)

I think there is an important lesson to take away from all of this:
Only pick on kids who are smaller than yourself.


----------



## splinteh (Mar 17, 2011)

I HATE BULLIES!!!!!


----------



## Magix (Mar 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


>


 
LOL is that what they call molested?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 17, 2011)

Magix said:


> LOL is that what they call molested?


 
1) that's a different kid to this story
2) molestation is basically rape


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 17, 2011)

This video was great


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 17, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 2) molestation is basically rape


 
But these days, getting 'owned' in such a manner that appears in the OP's video is known as getting 'raped.'
_
Ex: "HE GOT RAPED!"
Smash Bros. Ex: "Get Raped."
Phony The Tiger: "Get R-r-r-r-r-raped!"_

Disclaimer:


Spoiler



Not serious.


----------



## penfold1992 (Mar 17, 2011)

i completly agree with this, that bully deserved everything he got. actually i would pay good money to see that bully get beaten up a lot more.
no one deserves to just be punched in the face twice and then punched in the stomach a few times too...
i think the bully got away with it quite lightly... i woulda carried on beating him up =s


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone know how I can get this on my iPod?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 17, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Anyone know how I can get this on my iPod?


 
It's on iTunes?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 17, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Anyone know how I can get this on my iPod?


 
I thought I used to have an app that let you download youtube videos, but I can't remember.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2011)

This video is so funny.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 17, 2011)

Fighting back IS effective, but I used the Gandhi approach myself in highschool and it changed everything:
- A popular guy constantly bullied me and others
- One day he started pushing me physically
- I just kept saying "there is no reason to touch me" out loud and ignored him
- He became more and more aggressive and started punching and kicking
- At first others were laughing and "supporting him", but after I kept ignoring his pushing, punching and kicking and kept saying "there is no reason to touch me" and kept walking away they turned on him and told him to stop bullying "the innocent kid"
- He didn't stop and everybody saw him for what he was, a stupid bully. That was the last day he was a popular kid and bullied anyone
- I ended up with a couple of bruises and a lot of respect


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Fighting back IS effective, but I used the Gandhi approach myself in highschool and it changed everything:
> - A popular guy constantly bullied me and others
> - One day he started pushing me physically
> - I just kept saying "there is no reason to touch me" out loud and ignored him
> ...


 
This is a really smart way to handle these types of situations. My mom works as a conflict resolution teacher at my old elementary school.
She tries extremely hard to stress these types of ideas. The number of bullies at the school has decreases significantly.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I thought I used to have an app that let you download youtube videos, but I can't remember.


 
It's called MxTube if you have jailbroken. But idk if there's one in the app store MxTube works fine form me.


----------



## hatter (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't feel like reading through 8 pages of posts (so sorry if this has been mentioned). I saw on here earlier that you guys were discussing that the kid who got bullied was suspended. According to msnbc, both children got 4 days.


http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/03/15/6275007-kid-bodyslams-bully-becomes-instant-web-hero


----------



## Gopi (Mar 18, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Fighting back IS effective, but I used the Gandhi approach myself in highschool and it changed everything:
> - A popular guy constantly bullied me and others
> - One day he started pushing me physically
> - I just kept saying "there is no reason to touch me" out loud and ignored him
> ...


 
Gandhigiri


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's on iTunes?


 
Doesn't have to be on itunes. I put over 100 youtube videos on my ipod a few years ago. I pretty much forget what I did, but I downloaded some free program, converted to different file types, and did a few other things. The whole process took a while.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Youtube removed the video.

http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2011/03/14/bullied-kid-fights-back-and-gets-suspended-video/


----------



## theace (Mar 18, 2011)

why did they remove it though? If it violates some terms, which ones?


----------



## Edward (Mar 18, 2011)

theace said:


> why did they remove it though? If it violates some terms, which ones?


 
Probably flagging by the moms who think it's too gruesome


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> HULK SMASH.


 
"LIKE"


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

I downloaded it a few days ago, but I'm sure other people will reupload soon enough.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2011)

A quick youtube search of "bully fights back" revealed one result immediately with over 51,000 views.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 20, 2011)

You can't beat the red cyclone.


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Enter (Mar 20, 2011)

cool!!!


----------



## riffz (Mar 20, 2011)

Justice is served.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

riffz said:


> Justice is served.


 
+1


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2011)

Following on from ACA with Casey being interviewed, Ritchard was interviewed on Today Tonight. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-he-was-provoked/story-e6freuy9-1226025594629


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2011)

And the other side.






Classic case of bully-victim.


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you sorry?
mm no
*looks the other way and sees a person who want him to say yes*
ah yes


----------



## Godmil (Mar 21, 2011)

Penny Arcade did a good strip on the subject.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> And the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this, Very interesting to see the other perspective


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

<amostay2004> lmao 'bully' looks like tim major


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2011)

That kid fails at defending himself.


----------



## celli (Mar 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> And the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't believe him..... He first said he wasn't sorry, and then he looks to the right, and said he is sorry. It was interesting to see the other side, but I still really don't believe that Casey bullied him first. If you bully someone and it comes out, you should've taken responsibility for your actions. Casey is still my HERO!!!


----------



## hatter (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it is pretty obvious Casey did NOT bully that little punk first by the way he is just standing there like.. "what?". Had he thrown the first punch (or said the first word) I don't think he'd be just standing there.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 21, 2011)

I also thought this exchange was very telling:

Interviewer: Are you sorry for what you did?
Ritchard: no ... *glances at Dad off screen* ... ah. yes.


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 21, 2011)

links don't work btw. but i watched the SF version.


i lol'ed


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

I do believe that the bully was bullied at one point in his life, but not for that long. Most of what he said in that interview was probably just BS.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

Whether Tim Ma..I mean, the bully, is bullshitting or really a victim of some sort, the comments are a bit harsh (you should burn in hell, etc). He is still a kid after all, and we all make mistakes. I bet this whole thing is enough of a lesson to him. People should leave him alone from now on.


----------



## tke444 (Mar 21, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Whether Tim Ma..I mean, the bully, is bullshitting or really a victim of some sort, the comments are a bit harsh (you should burn in hell, etc). He is still a kid after all, and we all make mistakes. I bet this whole thing is enough of a lesson to him. *People should leave him alone from now on*.


 
Though I am 30, I would say I learned a different lesson this time...Not to mess with heavier people that have red shirts and reddish/brown hair cause nine out of ten times they will probably end up owning you somehow. Take this example, and then the one where that autistic kid ended up making those guys at the World of Warcraft (right?) look like fools.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> links don't work btw.


 
Yea youtube kept trying to stop it at first. Naturally, once something becomes viral on the internet that becomes literally impossible.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Whether Tim Ma..I mean, the bully, is bullshitting or really a victim of some sort, the comments are a bit harsh (you should burn in hell, etc). He is still a kid after all, and we all make mistakes. I bet this whole thing is enough of a lesson to him. People should leave him alone from now on.


 
Agreed.

If I saw this kid in person, I wouldn't harass him or try to make him feel terrible. I don't feel remorse for him after what Casey did to him, but that was Casey's business and *Casey took care of it.* No need for the world to go crazy with those comments and/or threats.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Whether Tim Ma..I mean, the bully,


 
Dude, can you just stop with the dumb comments like this.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Dude, can you just stop with the dumb comments like this.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA :')


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether Tim Ma..I mean, the bully,
> ...


 
I agree with Tim here.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry about that. We were talking about it in IRC so I just wanted to joke around here. I sincerely apologise if it offended you


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2011)

Voted for Tim. Tim and Tim were okay, but Tim is the WORST. Tim was just as good as Tim, though. 

Speedtimin.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> PAWNCH! PAWNCH! FALCON TAUNT! FALCON PICKUP! SPECIAL MOVE ACTIVATED! FALCON THROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KO!


 
Scrawny Kid used Taunt! It's not very effective.

Victim used Pick 'n' Smash! It's super effective!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a natural process!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG I cannot belife the elitism u get from coz you bumped aweek old thread with animal fight vid and you wont' get flamzerd from it!
Im so sick n tired of this Imma leaving this forum bye lesors!

That cat *LEAPED*.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 4, 2011)

That cat is a ninja. O___o


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

holy crap that bird got owned


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 4, 2011)

Bird: hehe gotcha, oh gotcha again
Cat: ima kill you
Bird: hehe dumb kitty
*Ninja mode
Bird: HOLY ****
*Cat looks for witnesses in case they need to die too, leaves with lunch


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> OMG I cannot belife the elitism u get from coz you bumped aweek old thread with animal fight vid and you wont' get flamzerd from it!
> Im so sick n tired of this Imma leaving this forum bye lesors!
> 
> That cat *LEAPED*.


 There is nothing wrong with bumping a thread when you have something new to add. This video is identical to the original video. Bully teases, bully strikes, victim ignores, victim fights back, victim POWNS. I just thought it was nice to notice how this exact same thing happens in nature


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> There is nothing wrong with bumping a thread when you have something new to add. This video is identical to the original video. Bully teases, bully strikes, victim ignores, victim fights back, victim POWNS. I just thought it was nice to notice how this exact same thing happens in nature


 
Pretty sure that was a joke


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2011)

WEB is bullying Einstein312 or whatever. Beware, Einstein will fight back.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2011)

Dene said:


> Pretty sure that was a joke


 I was just acting elitist


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

osnap. So did you make it to the islands in the end? I'm guessing no.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 4, 2011)

I love cats.


----------



## ianography (Apr 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I love cats.


 
I do too!


----------

